

Here's How to Get Almost Anyone's Email Address - azeemkhan
http://www.azeemkhan.com/blog/2015/4/28/how-to-get-almost-anyones-email-address

======
andrewchambers
Another tip for finding programmers is to check github commit history.
Sometimes the email isn't on the public profile, but is marked as a commit
email.

